# 1/2 Ton with V Box?



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm thinking about picking up a second truck for salting, and throwing a frame on it down the road for a backup truck. I'm going to pick up a saltdogg spreader to replace my Boss tailgate salter. I really dont wanna salt with my new truck (on order; 2011 ram 3500). I came across this chevy, looks kinda nice but it's a half ton.I was thinking about offering them 5K. They'll probably laugh. It's the same dealership I ordered my new truck through, thought It might be worth a shot. Should I pass


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well congrats on the new truck once you get it. I agree with you on not wanting to salt with a new truck. I know a few people around my area that have v boxes on there half tons and it works out well for them year after year. I have a tailgate spreader on my half ton and will hopefully be upgrading to a v box next spring.:salute:


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Could you, well yes. Should you, well it depends on how big of a v-box you are talking about. It is important to remember the braking on a half ton, suspension, and frame strength are not as strong.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

You will be putting a lot of stress on the truck. Also, if that truck is involved in an accident while overloaded, the lawsuits will be expensive.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Just don't exceed the weight rating on the rear of the truck. There are several decent small V boxes that would fit in the bed of a truck like that. PM me for details. Collin


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

DaySpring Services;1084133 said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a second truck for salting, and throwing a frame on it down the road for a backup truck. I'm going to pick up a saltdogg spreader to replace my Boss tailgate salter. I really dont wanna salt with my new truck (on order; 2011 ram 3500). I came across this chevy, looks kinda nice but it's a half ton.I was thinking about offering them 5K. They'll probably laugh. It's the same dealership I ordered my new truck through, thought It might be worth a shot. Should I pass


How long does it take to order a truck form MEXICO ?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

BigLou80;1084227 said:


> How long does it take to order a truck form MEXICO ?


3 months...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You're nuts putting a v-box on a 1/2 ton.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

TCLA;1084241 said:


> You're nuts putting a v-box on a 1/2 ton.


1/2 yard would be OK :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen it done before, but be very careful w/ overloading the truck. I wouldn't do it every event as my only v-box.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

umm 1/2 ton truck

2000 x .5 = 1000 lbs

so after the wieght of the spreader 400 lbs

you can put 600 lbs.

what do u think?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah guess I really didnt think before I posed this. I'm going another route.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

DaySpring Services;1084327 said:


> Yeah guess I really didnt think before I posed this. I'm going another route.


i mean, yes could be done...dont drive far dont drive fast, dont plan on plowing with that truck also, dont plan on ownign it for very long, dont fill the spreader up more than 50%

if you can stick to those conditions and its a good deal on the truck, then sure go get it

to be honest i have an 01 2wd 2500 that has the motor pulled and needs a trans put in it..motor runs, but id do a tune up and an oil pan gasket...body is in good condition, id let it go as is for 1000 put your v box in that dont plan on plowing too much with it, but it would salt great


----------



## drh76 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

If you where to sell your tailgate spreader what would you ask for it? I live in Portland Maine and can't find a used one from here to Vermont. 
Just wondering what used ones go for.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

elite1msmith;1084295 said:


> umm 1/2 ton truck
> 
> 2000 x .5 = 1000 lbs
> 
> ...


a half ton truck dosent mean its only rated for 1000 lbs bud....

Just like a 1 ton dont mean its rated for only 2200 lbs...

in fact, my 1 ton chevy has a 9996 lbs gvrw and weighs 6800 lbs with a driver... I think you can do that math...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Triple L;1086627 said:


> a half ton truck dosent mean its only rated for 1000 lbs bud....
> 
> Just like a 1 ton dont mean its rated for only 2200 lbs...
> 
> in fact, my 1 ton chevy has a 9996 lbs gvrw and weighs 6800 lbs with a driver... I think you can do that math...


Yes I'm aware that a half is not a half and a ton isn't a ton...... But you also need to check your AXEL weight rating. The math on your example is just a bit over 3000 ...but I don't really think all of that is "allowable weigt" is just the rear Axel..... It's important to check both axels and the over all weight ratings

V box, in an half ton. No good if u plan to fill it


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

This could be argued either way, but the major fact depends on how far you are driving with a full v- box. If you fill it on site or very nearby, and spread it immediately, then probably not a problem, but if you are driving from site to site and plowing with a yard or more of salt, then I think there is a safety issue with braking. I think everybody has a different size v-box in their mind. But if the guy is gonna put the snow ex 3000 model in a half ton then I think it's fine, if hes gonna put a 8500 in a half ton then no way. 
*IF YOU GET INTO AN ACCIDENT OVERLOADED AND KILL SOMEODY OR SERIOUSLY INJURE SOMEBODY THEN YOUR GONNA LOSE YOUR A$$ PLAIN A SIMPLE*


----------

